# Daniel Libeskind



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

تعريف بشخصية دانيال ليبسكايند:-

ولد في بولند ما بعد الحرب عام 1946.
هو" .............................".
درس الموسيقى في ( دولة فلسطين المحتلة) ثم هاجر الى أمريكا و أخذ الجنسية الأمريكية و حصل على شهادته كمهندس معماري من اتحاد كوبر Cooper Union للعلوم و الفنون عام 1970و أكمل دارسته العليا في تاريخ و نظريات العمارة في مدرسة الدراسات المقارنة في جامعة إسيكس في 1972.

افتتح مكتبه المعماري عام 1990م و قد ذكر في موقعه على شبكة الانترنت: ”منذ أن بدأت العمل بالهندسة المعمارية كان لدى مقت لمكاتب الهندسة المعمارية التقليدية , كان هناك حول جو الفصل و الروتين و الانتاج الذي جعلني كثير الحساسية الى كل اشكال التخصص و الذي ما يسمى بالمهارة . قبل عشر سنوات أنشأنا مكتبنا هذا في برلين نتيجة لقرار و حادث و إشاعة في الشارع و قد بدأنا رحلة صعبة التصور في طريق لازلنا نسافر به ”.


Ever since I began architecture, I had an abhorrence to conventional architecture offices. There was something about the atmosphere of redundancy ,routine and production that made me allergic to all forms of specialization and so-called professionalism. Ten years ago we founded our office in Berlin as a result of a decision, an accident, a rumor on the street and began an unimaginable journey down a path on which we are still travelling.


من أشهر أعماله :- Extension to the Victoria & Albert Museum
امتداد متحف فكتوريا و البرت 








Imperial War Museum
متحف الحرب الامبراطوري 







World Trade Center
تصميم برج التجارة العالمي (برج الحرية) 













The Jewish Museum- Berlin
المتحف اليهودي في برلين


----------



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

مشاريع اخرى 
Libeskind's


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 أبريل 2010)

الأخت روعة، يبدو أننا في طريقنا إلى التآلف مع فكرة واقعية ما يسمى زورا وبهتانا بدولة إسرائيل، وهي ما يبدو أننا سنذكرها في المستقبل بفلسطين سابقا، هذا إذا سلمنا بشرعية هذا الكيان الغاصب.

كما يبدو أننا بدأنا نتعاطف مع قضية محرقة الهولوكست التي ارتكبت بحق اليهود في ألمانيا والناجين منها، وفي المقابل لا تتحرك مشاعرنا قيد أنملة تجاه من يرتكبون كل يوم محرقة جديدة بحق شعب مسلم أغتصبت أرضه وشرد شعبه وضيعت حقوقه.

والواضح جدا أن عملية التطبيع مع هذا الكيان بدأت تأخذ عدة أشكال وأساليب، منها الحديث وبكل أريحية عن بعض اليهود من مختلف التخصصات والإشادة بإنجازاتهم، ولا بأس من ذكر أن مولدهم كان بدولتهم" إسرائيل"، وأن بعضهم من الناجين من المحرقة لنتعاطف معهم أكثر ولنحس بآلامهم، أليس كذلك؟

الموضوع معماري- ولا نشك في ذلك- ولكن لم يكن هناك داعي لهذه الرتوش المصطنعة والمقحمة إقحاما في الموضوع( إسرائيل، الناجين من محرقة الهولوكست)‘ فعدم الإشارة إليها لن يخل بالموضوع.

سأقوم بتصحيح ما جاء في موضوعك بين قوسين.


----------



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم 
وانني لكنت انظر للموضوع من ناحية معماريه بحته بغض النظر عن الاصل 
احترم وجهة نظرك جدا جدا وانا معك فيها اكييييد
سعيده لتواجدك وسعيده لتصحيحك ,,,,, 
تقبل مني كل الاحترام


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 أبريل 2010)

لا بأس عليك أختنا روعة، 
ولكن يجب علينا الالتفات لهذه الأمور... فالحديث عن العمارة شئ والتهاون في قضايانا المصيرية شئ آخر.

بمناسبة الحديث عن العمارة، فهذه المشاريع تندرج تحت إطار النظرية التفكيكية. نأمل منك تعريفنا بهذه النظرية وتوجهاتها الفكرية، حتى نستطيع الربط بين الشكل والمضمون. 
فقد تعود المعماري العربي وطالب العمارة على التفاعل مع الأشكال المعمارية الجديدة دون البحث في مضامينها الفكرية، وهذا تقصير بحق العمارة أيضا، نأمل تداركه من الجميع.

شكرا على هذه المشاركة.


----------



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

شاكره لك اخي وبأذن الله سوف يكون لي موضوع عن هذه النظرية وتوجهاتها 

سعيده بمعرفة حضرتك


----------



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

*العمارة التفكيكيةDeconstruction*

بداية التفكيكية كانت في الثمانينات من القرن العشرين وهي ليس لها تعريف محدد بل يمكن التعرف عليها من خلال عدة تعريفات تعرف بأنها ضد البنائيةStructuralism والبنائية لها كيان مادى محسوس من الناحية المادية.Construction=Structuralism 
وقد بنى الفيلسوف الفرنسى الجزائرى المولد جاك دريدا الأب الروحى للتفكيكية مبادئ وأفكار نتجت عنه من خلال كتاباته عن "علم الوجودية" والذى نتجت عنه التفكيكية.
- أما الحقيقة التى يجب أن ندركها جيدا أن علم التفكيكية وان كان يبنى على غير المألوف ويبحث عن الغريب فهو علم له قواعد وأسس تحكمه وهذه الأسس ما هى الا امتداد للعمارة التقليدية ولكن بنوع من التحرر فهى تركيب مختلف عن التقليدى،اختلاف فى ترتيب العناصر المعماري ونوعيتها واعادة صياغتها.
التعريف الفلسفى للحركة :
مدرسة فلفسية نبعت من فرنسا اواخر الستينات وكان لها أثر كبير على النقد ويمثل مجموعة معقدة من ردود الأفعال لمجموعة من الحركات النظرية والفلسفية..من أهمها الانشائية.
التعريف المعمارى للتفكيكية :
هى التغير فى العلاقات الهندسية بطريقة شاذة حلت محل ما بعد الحداثة ومنتصف الثمانينيات وظهرت كاتجاه معاكس للانشائية.
وهى تمثل لعبة تجميع(Puzzle) مكونة من فراغات وعناصر انشائية وهى ابداع عكسى يمثله عمل تكوينات شاذة من العناصر التصميمية والتى تعطى المعماريين طريقة للهروب من النهايات المغلقة.
بداية ظهور التفكيكية :
بدأت كاتجاه خاص للغة المعمارية من خلال استخدام الكتل المائلة والمستويات المتداخلة فى أواخر الثمانينيات وكانت التفكيكية تناقش على اختراع حديث ولكنها فى الحقيقة ظهرت على المدى البعيد من التكعيبية وتم استغلالها بطرق مختلفة فى السبعينات بالرغم من انها ظهرت كأشكال تجريدية غير مرتبطة بالمكان.
بواعث ظهور التفكيكية :
الظروف العالمية الماكبة لظهور الحركة:
- انهيار الكيان السوفييتى الذى كان يؤكد على الانشائية الصارمة والبروز السريع للرأسمالية.
- الركود الاقتصادى والتحفظ حيث عانى الاقتصاد الأمريكى من التحفظ
والانحسار الجوهرى حتى أصبح هو الشعار السياسى والحسى مما أوجد لدى المعماريين الرغبة فى التحرر.
أسباب ظهور التفكيكية
* تخيل المعماريين اعادة تصميم المواقع بوجود مشاريع ضخمة تحقق تدفق كبير للثروة(متحف جوجنهايم فى بيلباو)
* ازدهرت نتيجة الاختلاف بين الرغبات الخاصة والعامة التى تنازع قلةالحداثة والتكنولوجيا مع المطالبة بنظم حرة.
* البحث عن طرق جديدة للتناغم مع الكبيعة فى وضع مبانيهم على حواف المدن.
* اتجاهتهم التفكيكية فى العمارة تتعلق بأسئلة المعنى وكيفية قيادة الأفراد للعلم فى غياب رؤية اجتماعية واضحة وتحت ضغوط التأريخ لمعماريي ما بعد الحداثة ووجدوا أنفسهم لا يستطيعون توفير المرجعية التاريخيةللابداع المعمارى ولهذا تم اللجوء للتفكيكية.
* تراكم معنقدات مختلفة بداية من الذين كانوا يبحثون عن التفكك فى النهاية القرن العشرين.
مواجهة النظرية الانشائية التى كانت يدعمها الاتحاد السوفييتى.
* تأثر بعض المعماريين بالفنون المختلفة مثل المسرح والنحت المعاصر والرسم والتصوير.
* ظهور تكنولوجيا الكمبيوتر والقدرة الصناعية الهائلة الموجودة الأن مما أدى الى ظهور أى تصميم بغض النظر عن مدى تعقيده.
خصائص الحركة التفكيكية :
1- تعتمد على أساليب التفكيك والنحوير والفصل.
2- التصميمات التى تشغلها العديد من أنواع الحديد والمواد الانشائية الجديدة التى تعبر عن اختلافها عن المبانى المجاورة وتساعد على الوصول الى الفكر الخاص 
3- فكما يقول Frank O’Gehry:"لقد وجدت فى الفن شيئا جديدا طالما بحثت عنه فى العمارة لقد اكتشفت أهمية مواد الانشاء الجديدة لمحاولة اعطاء شعور وروح للتكوين محاولا ايجاد كيان لمفهومى الخاص.”
4_ تحول المباني الملساء في الحركة الحديثة الى تكوينات معدنية لامعة فى الحركة التفكيكية ،حيث أن تحليل المشاكل الأجتماعية متشابه بينما الأختلاف في الصياغة المعمارية. 
5- الخروج عن السياق بحيث يتناسب مع الفكر الخاص بالمصمم.
6- هي عمارة عالمية غير مرتبطة بموقع أو بتاريخ أو بهوية أو كما يرى (Eisenman): "أن العمارة قد دخلت الى حقبة ما بعد الأنسانية والتي بها المكان والعادات ليس لها معنى ،حيث تفكك الموقع يكون جزء من اللامكانية الحديثة التي يمكن بها أدخال عناصر معمارية بتكلف"التناغم مع الطبيعة والتداخل معها مع وجود تداخل مع الفنون الأخرى.
7- تثير علاقات بين الأنسان والأشياء والأفكار. 
كما كانت عمارة التفكيكية احد عناصر الحداثة الجديدة New Modernisms فانها تحمل نفس أو بعض خصائص عمارة الNew Modernisms وهي:
* الديناميكية. 
* الوجهات ذات الحواف الحادة والمساقط المتداخلة. 
* أستخدام الكبلات في عمل الخطوط المعقدة والزوايا الحادة.
* الأتزان الديناميكي.
* وضع الأعمدة في زوايا غريبة وتكون ملتوية Twisted.
* مباني متحركة وتغيير الصورة البصرية للمبنى.
*لا مركزية – لا محورية.
* التصميم على الموديول الشبكي في جميع الأتجاهات * الممرات المتقاطعة في ال3D.
* الحوائط متداخلة ولا تكون منتظمة مثل التحف اليهودي ببرلين لدانيل لبيسكايند.
وأهم روادها هم :
* دانيل ليبسكايند Danial [email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]
* جونتر بينيش Behnisch
* كوب هيملباو Coop Himelbau
* برنارد شومي Bernard Tschumi
* فرانك جيري Frank O’Gehry
* زها حديد Zaha Hadid
* جمال بكرى Gamal Barky 






الأمثلة العالمية والمحلية
المتحف اليهودى-برلين The Jewish Museum-Berlin * يقول Daniel [email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected] عن هذا المشروع " انه عبارة عن خطان من التفكير والتنظيم، فالخط الاول هو خط مستقيم ينقسم الى خطوط متقطعة، أما الخط الثانى هو خط مستمر انما كثير الانحناء"
يخلق تصميم هذا المتحف مبدأ جديد للتفكير المعمارى وعلاقته بالمشروع.



Imperial War Museum-England 
تعتمد فكرة تصميم المبنى على تحطيم تاريخ العالم الى حقبات تاريخية متعددة وتجميعها بأسس ومعايير مختلفة، ثم توقيع هذه الحقبات المختلفة على أرض المشروع.
Extension to Victoria and Albert Museum-England: 
حيث قام المعمارى بعمل مجموعة من الكتل شبه المربعة فى المسقط الأفقى مع استخدام الزوايا الحادة وهى تتدرج من اسفل الى اعلى بامتداد لولبى مع تغيرفى زوايا الميل باستخدام الحديد والتقنية الحديثة 

بيتر ايزنمان Peter Eisenman:
من خصائص عمارته توظيف الأشكال المستمدة من الطبيعة في أعماله، وقد ظهر ذلك في العديد من كتبه ذات الوجهة النظرية والتي تعتبر عوده لاسس العمارة الكلاسيكية وهي تعتمد على تعريف الخط والمستوى والحجم وعلاقتهم بعضهم ببعض,اتسمت عمارته في مراحلها الأولى بروعه التصميم واستخدام التكنولوجيا في الكتل والفراغ يهتم بالمساقط الأفقية ثم يدخل عليها البعد الثالث في صوره اكسنومتري.
استخدم الأشكال المتعامدة والتي تعبر عن المشاركة والنحت والاستقرار، والتى تعبر عن الأصالة واللاشعور والمقياس، واستخدم قمة المنطقية الهندسية التي تبعث بالخيارية الأقرب الى مجسمات اقليدس.
Greater Columbus Convention Center * :
صمم هذا المبنى متأثرا بخطوط السكة الحديدية التى كانت تشغل هذا المكان قديما، والشرائط الطولية الموجودة به تعبر عن الكابلات الضوئية التى تعبر عن عصر المعلومات.
Max Reinhardt haus 
ويقول Peter Eisenman أنه سوف يكون بناء يصل الى حد التفرد فى المدينة باكتسابه القدر على التمثيل فى مكان واحد ما يمكن تمثيله فى عدة أماكن.
Aronoff Center for Design and Art 
يعطى مبنى Aronoff Center فى الواجهة احساس بالتصادمات بين كتل مختلفة على زوايا مختلفة مع كونتور المبنى.

جونتر بينش BEHNISH
معهد الطاقة الشمسية Hisolar- Research Building :
فلسفة العمارة لديه تشكلت من خلال دراسته فى الهندسة ( نظرية الفوضى ) , و قادته التجارب الى دراية أكثر بأمكانيات الفراغ المتحرك و من ثم الى أستخدام أشكال هندسية مستحدثة .
و فيه أتضح فكر العمارة التفكيكية فى عدة صور مختلفة، مثل:-
1- الأسقف المائلة و الجمالونات الطائرة .
2- أتصال جميع العنلصر معا دون اخلال الوظيقة .
3- الممر الداخلى للمبنى حيث تداخل السلالم و استحواز العناصر الأنشائية على الفراغ الداخلى .
4- تكسية واجهات بالكامل من الزجاج ما يعطى أحساس بشفافية المبنى .
KINDERGARTEN SHIP
يختلط بالطبيعة بشكل قوى جدا 
وينسجم مع المبنى الموقع العام . 
* صمم المبنى مائلا نحو الأرض . 
* بهو المدخل يعمل على تجديد الهواء بأستمرار مما يعطى للأطفال حرية اللعب و أستنشاق الهواء الجيد .
* ويتكون المبنى من منصه صغيرة وممر مائل لسهولة الحركة كما يحتوى على رفوف من الكتب و أماكن للراحة
والقراءة .
* الطبيعة الأنشائية المائلة و الفتحات الدائرية أظهرت المبنى وكأنه سفينة، كما يطل على البحر وكمية كبيرة من الأشجار والحشائش .
كوب هملباو COOP HIMMELBLAU
KINDERGARTEN FUNDER FACTORY WORKS 
هى مجموعة من المعماريين تبنت تحطيم كل الأسس القائمة فى العمارة لأنهم يؤمنون بأن الأوقات العصيبة تحتاج الى عمارة شديدة شرسه و أن العمارة القديمة أنتهت 
- كما أن الفلسفة خلف مبادئهم المعمارية تنبع من العقلية المتمرده من جيلهم , و الذى أظهر نقده للنظام فى عدة طرق ليست فقط بالقيم الجمالية و الوسائل المعمارية .
كان من المقرر عمارة هذا المصنع المغطى بالورق رمزية بوضوح التصميم المعمارى يعتمد على مبدا الأضافة لعناصر وظيفية منحوته الى قاعة الأنتاج .
UNL ROAD HOLLOWAY BRIDGE
-قام بالخروج عن الأشكال التقليدية 
واستخدام الزوايا المزججة .



فرانك جيرى Frank Ghery
تتميز معظم مشاريع فرانك جيرى
* بالاشكال الملتوية والمائلة والتى لاتتبع اى اتجاة معروف سوى التفكيكية .
* تطويع احدث المواد المنتجة والتى تتميز بالمرونة اللازمة لتنفيذ معظم مشاريعه .
* استخدام احدث تكنولوجيا البناء والتشييد وذلك لتلبية متطلبات تلك النوعية من المشاريع .
ومن الملاحظ ان معظم العمل داخل مكتب فرانك جيرى يتم بواسطة عمل مجسمات وتطويرها واستخدام احدث برامج الكمبيوتر .

متحف جوجنهايم Guggenheim Museum
المتحف وتلك العلاقه بين الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل حيث المعدن (الواجهات الزجاجيه) والحجر (المبنى الادارى ) ومادة الانشاءالحديثه والنادره (شرائح التيتانيوم) لتغطية واجهات قاعات العرض داخل المتحف .
ونلاحظ انه تم تنفيذه من الستيل والزجاج بشكل منسجم مع باقى العناصر الاخرى ليعبربوضوح عن الحاضر بشكل غير تقليدى.
كتل المتحف والتى تم تغطيتها بالشرائح المعدنيه من التيتانيوم باشكال ملتوية تلمع تحت اضواء الشمس معبره بوضوح عن المستقبل كما قصد المعمارى وليكون المتحف علامة بازرة فى احد اتجاهات العمارة التفكيكية.

المتحف الموسيقى 
اشكال مختلفة ومتباينة من المشروع والتى توضح الاشكال الملتوية
والمفككة والتى يعاد تركيبها مرة اخرى فى اسلوب فنى غير تقليدى.
لا يبدو المشروع من الجو كبناية عادية لها جدران واسقف وانما كمجسم هائل منبسط مصنوع من الرغوة الصلبة ومغطى بصفائح الفولاذ. 
متحف سامسونج للفن الحديث 
المشروع عبارة عن شكل حلزونى مموج يرتكز او يبدا فى نقطة منخفضة فى المستوى الارضى ويرتفع تدريجيا وبشكل حلزونى حول البهو المركزى
صورة لمجسم متحف سامسونج من نقاط رؤية مختلفة والتى تظهر اتجاة فرانك جيرى فى استخدام الاشكال الملتوية الغير تقليدية فى معظم المشاريع التى يقوم بتصميمها.

زها حديد Zaha Haded 
اعتمد اتجاه زاها حديد على مبدأ البحث والاستقصاء والتجديد وتوسيع حدود التصميم الى افاق غير مسبوقة وغير تقليدية ايضا وبدون شك ان تصميماتها ذات قوة وحضور بصرى قوى يظهر فيه تداخل ونماذج الفراغات الداخلية والخارجية بخطوط تجريدية منحنية ومتموجة احيانا والصارمة والمندفعة احيانا اخرى .
وقد تاثرت باتجاه العمارة التفكيكية الذى كان سائدا فى هذه الفترة والذى يعود اصوله الى بدايات القرن العشرين .وقد فازت زها حديد بمسابقة نادى القمة فى هونج كونج عام 1983 م.
محطة فيترا للاطفاء :
يظهر تصميم زها حديد كجزء متكامل مع طبيعة الموقع وليس ككتلة
هندسية جافة حيث تولدت خطوط المبنى الرئيسية مع تقاطع شبكات
الطرق المموجة والتى تحيط بالموقع .
ويظهر المشروع كأنه عمل منحوت فى الموقع نفسه ويخلق سلسلة فراغات خارجية.ويظهر فى هذا المشروع اعادة صياغة العلاقة بين العمارة والطبيعة من حولها .
مركز الفن الحديث :
المبنى يظهر كأنة امواج تتبع مسار الموقع فى حركة افقيةاشبة ما يكون بطبقة اضافية على الطبوغرافية الموجودة اساسا واستخدام تقنية انشائية تسمح بالمرونة دون استخدام الاعمدة والحصول على فراغات فسيحة دون وجود اعمدة .وتظهر اللغة التى تتحدث بها زاها والتى اساسها التغير الدائم وعدم الثبات فى حال واحد وهذا يكون ضمن مبادىء اتجاه التفكيكية
سينسيناتى اوهايو :
المشروع عبارة عن مكعبات تشكيلية نحتية شفافة فى
اجزاء كبيرة ومصمتة فى اجزاء اخرى وتظهر كانها مكعبات من الضوء ليلا والظلال على الاجزاء المصمتة وهذا الاسلوب الجديد والمبتكر هو الحركة والضوء والظلال بصياغة بليغة التعبير.
جمال بكرى Gamal Bakry :
امكانية تغيير ظواهر الكون الظاهر منها والباطن عن طريق التعمق فى مفاهيم ملموسة وعن طريق هذه المفاهيم وتحليلها استطاع الإنسان أن يفسر ظواهر الكون. 
المشروع كصرح علمى صعد من ارض الواقع من صحراء مصر لتحوى ما أبدعه العقل من علم و تكنولوجيا ومجازا أربعة أجزاء فى المشروع : علوم – طاقة – اتصالات.


----------



## hermione (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع قمه الروووووووووعه تسلم ايدك


----------



## hermione (21 أبريل 2010)

اسمحولى اشارك ببعض الصور لمشاريع اخرى لدانيل ليبسكايند لانه فعلا معمارى رائع


----------



## hermione (21 أبريل 2010)

وهناك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
شكرالاضافتك 
تقبل احترامي


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------

